# Shostakovich !? Anyone know this song?



## pellekravik (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi! I'm Pelle. Norwegian Musicology student.

I'm currently wondering what song this is, and who the composer might be.

http://ge.tt/10emQkG/v/0?c

I believe it migth be Shostakovich?

Anyone know what song this is!?

PLEASE help! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It's still the first Shostakovich violin concerto


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

... and it's not a 'song' (it's a CONCERTO). A 'song' is a short piece to be sung by a singer and which has words.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> ... and it's not a 'song' (it's a CONCERTO). A 'song' is a short piece to be sung by a singer and which has words.


Songs don't have to be short or have words, but they do have to be sung. Stockhausen has written some pretty long pieces of music that are regarded as songs.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Songs don't have to be short or have words, but they do have to be sung. Stockhausen has written some pretty long pieces of music that are regarded as songs.


I would be very interested to know about songs that don't have words (apart, of course, from pieces that composers append the word 'song' to in their title, such as Mendelssohn's _Songs Without Words_, or Delius's _Song of Summer_). I thought that singing and a singer was something of a pre-requisite for a 'song'. And please enlighten me about the Stockkhausen 'songs' - I'm always keen to learn something new.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> And please enlighten me about the Stockkhausen 'songs' - I'm always keen to learn something new.


Well, Stockhausen wrote some songs with tunes and words just like, well, songs, but I'm not aware of him writing "pretty long pieces of music that are regarded as songs".

His songs are:
_Drei Lieder _for alto and chamber orchestra (a student work form 1950, which is comfortably in a Bergian post-Mahler idiom)
_Indianerlieder _for two voices sets twelve native American poems in a most charming way.
_Tierkreis _(_Zodiac_) has been sung with KS's texts, though it was originally written for music boxes, and later extended to other melody instruments.

Some of the hours of _Klang _have soloists but it would be pushing it to describe these as songs any more than the sung passages of _Licht _ or the soloistic part of _Momente _are songs.

_Gesang der Jünglinge_ (_Song of the youths_) is of course an electronic piece which treats the sound of a boy singing, so doesn't count


----------

